# FE1 results



## colino (24 Nov 2006)

Hi

Does anyone know when the results for the last set of fe1 exams are out? 

Cheers


----------



## bor (24 Nov 2006)

last octobers results came out approx 18th of december.


----------



## Ana (24 Nov 2006)

last yrs were out the 10th dec. seems to be a slight delay this yr but they said they hope to have them put by xmas


----------



## Trafford (27 Nov 2006)

I was told the middle of January but I still expect them this side of Christmas. They usually give a very cautious estimate so they aren't inundated with queries.


----------



## Trafford (11 Dec 2006)

They're out! They were posted on Friday last. I'm assuming they'll be waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## Ana (11 Dec 2006)

are they out??


----------



## brenda24 (11 Dec 2006)

Mine didn't arrive in this morning's post. Did anybody get their's?


----------



## Trafford (11 Dec 2006)

Hopefully they are at home on the mat. I've been gone since early morning.


----------



## Ana (11 Dec 2006)

nope


----------



## Darth Vader (11 Dec 2006)

Oh sweet This post will be deleted if not edited immediately!!! Are they out already! I didnt get mine in the post this morning, wonder will it be tomorrow!!

OH MY GOD!!!!!


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Dec 2006)

FE1 Discussion Group


----------

